# Rodere Rattery's first litter *UPDATED w/PICS*



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Rodere Rattery, a new rattery located in KY, has finally had it's first litter! I am happy to announce that RH Fluer of RRR gave birth to 12 heathy rittens on the 25th of March. Mom and babies are doing great.

It appears we have 7 boys and 5 girls, with 7 rex and 5 standard furred. Their markings are just now becoming visible. It appears they range from bareback, to variegated hooded, variberk, and berksire. They are adorable.

Pics coming soon


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Rodere Rattery's first litter*

Congrats!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rodere Rattery's first litter*

congrats! that is so exciting, i can't wait for pics


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Rodere Rattery's first litter*

oh yay! how exciting!


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Rodere Rattery's first litter*

The babies are gorgeous. They finally have their first coat of furr and you can just begin to see the curl in the rex furr on some. 

We have two or three colors. Several are black and the rest are either one of two shades of blue. We believe they are diluted russian blue with a small chance for russian silver as well.

I'll have pictures up as soon as I can. I have to get them transfered to disc first. My USB ports are down.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Rodere Rattery's first litter*

Congrats on the first litter!  I wish you were closer to MN


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Rodere Rattery's first litter*

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Rodere Rattery's first litter*

I finished uploading the pictures onto photobucket yesterday. Here is the link so everyone can view the pics. I'd post direct links, but the pictures are huge, straight from the camera. I'm resizing and cropping some to put on the website itself.

RH Fluer of RRR x Dobbie of RRR Litter Album


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

so cute


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

How cute
Jess x


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

adorable!


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Awwww so cute!!!!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

awwww, i just love pinkies!


----------



## calvo88 (Feb 3, 2008)

wow!!! soooo cuteeee!!!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Why can't you be closer to Florida? I'm looking for a couple additions just like yours! *sigh* Congradulations on the babies!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

So cute, their tiny little feet!!!!!


----------



## Ariel~Izzy (Apr 9, 2008)

Aww the little ittle bittle tails <3 
Very cute


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

eeek! cute ness!!!


----------



## Vicki (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh they are so darn adorable. Too darn cute.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

I have updated the website, but I still need to finish the litter page. I had it nearly finished and it glitched and I lost it. My fault for coding the html myself in notepad lol

Everyone has their eyes open and you can really see the curl in the rexes fur. They are gorgeous. I'm slowly narrowing down which ones I want to keep, but I am reserving my decision for when I can better determine confirmation and personality.

I have new pictures of them and intend to do another photoshoot tomorrow if the weather is good. They are currently enjoying their first cage where they can climb. Their little feet hanging on are adorable.


----------

